
Show HN: Whosfiring - icoffee
https://whosfiring.com
======
ffjffsfr
It is defaced now. Some troll logged in and started posting spam.

I'm really not sure why this is on front page of HN? This is just random
messages board without any verification. Anyone can sign in and post message
anonymously saying: "company foo is firing". There is no way to know if 'foo'
is actually firing.

~~~
jajern
There was a small discussion recently (last week maybe?) about having a site
similar to the old fuckedcompany. I'm guessing that's why it made any
traction.

------
petecooper
Heads up and/or warning: front page is littered with spam, swearing and some
racist terms.

Consider it NSFW (for now) if your workplace filters for those things.

~~~
yolesaber
Well, now at least we know the true colors of some of the HN audience. Sheesh.

~~~
bbcbasic
It only takes one, and this is a public forum. I wouldn't associate the
behaviour with having anything to do with being a HN reader

------
p0ppe
Should this be considered Fucked Company 2.0, nine years after the original
site closed?

Edit: The original name was apparently also a pun (Fast Company).

~~~
monkeyprojects
Was going to say the exact same thing.

I wonder what pud is up to?

~~~
tudorw
[https://twitter.com/pud](https://twitter.com/pud)

------
dalys
I first laughed out actually, but I think it's a good idea and I helped with a
contribution. I like other people also think this would be a helpful tool for
recruiters and could also be a good tool just for researching employers
current or historical firings.

------
Illniyar
Awesome.

Really need the ability to search by company name - so we can find out how a
company is before joining (or while inside).

~~~
Avalaxy
> so we can find out how a company is before joining

You mean like glassdoor?

~~~
danielvinson
Glassdoor is as much an advertising/marketing site as it is anything else. It
isn't that anonymous and I've seen a lot of evidence that companies can
bury/delete bad reviews.

~~~
bradknowles
And companies also push their employees to post good reviews on Glassdoor.
Been there, seen that t-shirt.

------
willyyr
This could be useful. Looking forward to see how you iterate. Some features i
would like to see in the future:

\- email notification similar to haveibeenpwned e.g. for company email

\- company logo (e.g. using Clearbit logo api)

\- fields for amount of jobs cut, main location/area

\- some way for people who are impacted to confirm the cuts (e.g. via company
email domain) similar to upvotes maybe

\- related firings of the same company

\- company search

------
bbcbasic
Now we just need whowantstobefired.com to complete the circle

------
karakal
So this seems to be aimed at people looking for a job, in the hopes of
avoiding said companie. What about all the poor folks in said companies that
will fear of being let go because some disgruntled employee decided to post a
fake rumor?

~~~
freyir
All the posted sites (so far) include a reference to a relevant news article.

------
kp25
Adding moderation, would be a really good addition. Right now, there are lot
of junk descriptions posted over there.

------
canni
Someone is playing pen-testing on the site, filling it with loads of crap :P

------
pibefision
One of the reason of firing people is to align the company with a new goal.
Most of this companies are firing because they want and they need new roles in
the organization, and are going to contract new people soon. It should not be
a negative thing.

~~~
bartl
Even if they _plan_ on hiring new people it's still interesting to see what
kind of people they fire. If you think you match their profuile, don't even
bother to apply.

------
webtechgal
Have been trying for 3+ hours, has been down for me. Is it just me or for
others too?

------
pascalxus
It's got some potential, but it needs a name change or product change.

I don't like the misuse of the word "firing" which has become incredibly
prevalent. To fire someone means there was a performance issue. most of the
things listed on that site are just lay offs, not actual "firings". It would
be good to know which companies actually "fired", vs which ones "laid off".
there's a big difference.

------
cdevs
Site title alone was enough to make me smile today, thanks / hilarious to see
on hacker news

------
toomuchtodo
Nice! Email notification for new posts with an account?

~~~
icoffee
I just got email integrated, and will add that feature :)

------
jameslk
This sounds like a fantastic tool for insider trading!

~~~
djsumdog
By the time you see it on this site (or the news for that matter) their stock
is already falling. Most trades these days are automated.

------
SFJulie
It would be fun to add the possibility to know who hire while they fire.

As coders we have intrinsically an asymmetry of information that is weakening
us in our capacity to negotiate our wedges.

Every piece of small data (hence information) that can help us is good news.

------
icoffee
This was a project built over the weekend to learn some new things. I learned
I need to add moderations to the posts :)

I may bring it back as time permits, but wanted to say thanks.

~~~
dudisbrie
Nice work for a weekend :-) Moderation may not be the top priority if the idea
is good enough. Worry about the UX first, then aesthetic.

------
Swizec
Are pink slip parties coming back too?

I feel like I missed a big part of SV culture by being in high school back
then. Would be cool to experience again.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
It's never cool to experience getting fired. The first couple of times are
like gut punches, no matter how many pink slip parties there are, the voice in
your head always says "if you were better in this way "they" would not have
fired you"

As it goes on you get less gut punched, but it's never nice. It's why
companies that don't deserve it have a lot of employee loyalty

~~~
Beltiras
I've been fired twice. Both times it was more of a relief. Once because I
engaged too much in my work, took it too seriously. Other time was due to me
not liking the atmosphere but having made the decision to "make it work
anyways". Both times the reason given on the pink slip was cutbacks and I left
both jobs with nice letters of reccommendation. Not every layoff is a bad
experience.

------
partycoder
You know, it's not always a bad thing. Layoffs of course are unfortunate
events and have a negative connotation.

But recruiters often use these news to contact people that potentially got
laid off or is at risk of being laid off, and sometimes that is of great help.

Probably the website could also offer a job board?

------
tener
Might be useful for headhunters?

~~~
ccozan
Actually we used this strategy for a company we were grounding. We just
connected to some start-up community and the moment we heard a start-up banked
up, we showed in the doorsteps and asked for the resumes.

We had really successful hires, picking very good people. Most were happy to
continue in our start-up. We had good funding and that helped.

------
d99kris
There's also [https://www.thelayoff.com/](https://www.thelayoff.com/) which I
think might be similar. It suffers from pretty poor quality user postings
though.

------
happywolf
Suggestion: Ability to filter by region (APAC, NA, EMEA, etc.) would be
awesome.

------
eminemence
Total fired count would be a nice addition.

------
akhatri_aus
What will the business model be? Extortion? This is one of those services that
kind of bring the worst out of us.

------
DennisAleynikov
Quick note: on mobile, the footer is statically placed on the page and covers
some stuff. Interesting.

------
andrewvijay
Amazing resource! I got to know a lot of companies that are firing at will.

------
canni
Looks also much alike a password gathering honey-pot :)

~~~
tukelully
I'm sure my chosen password of kkkkkk will prove useful.

------
alvil
Someone is pretty nervous from this site :)

------
walshemj
site is being spamed with dodgy links avoid

------
Mandatum
Really needs a commenting feature.

~~~
icoffee
I guess it's not obvious, but you can comment on the site.

------
Yhippa
F'd Company: 2016 Edition

------
rizkyabdilah
Try to register then post a notice, it will appear on homepage, great!

------
sbose78
What is the aggregator you use for this information ?

------
motles
too early and seems to be more like a joke I'll visit once than something
useful in a job search

------
iodbh
Please pardon my negativity but i'm tired of this trend of taking something
that span discussion on HN and making it into an app as soon as possible, then
posting it on HN.

It's getting out of control since the old geek jobs article on Indiehackers.
There's now at least one of these posts per week and they're less and less
interesting. It's not showing cool tech or a cool idea, it's just trying to
capitalize on the interest here and using HN as an early marketing channel.

I mean come on. This is literally an app that allows to add an element to a
list because there was a succesful "Ask HN : who's firing ?" post a couple of
weeks ago.

Please make it stop

~~~
a13n
Then don't participate.

I actually find this idea very interesting and would love to subscribe to
notifications about which companies are laying off workers or see trends about
how many people are being laid off per week/month. As an investor, this is a
nice data point that shows the health of the tech sector.

What exactly is wrong with capitalizing on interest here? Sounds smart to me -
you know you're solving a real problem and you have a free marketing
channel... So many people built stuff that nobody wants.

~~~
ianai
Seriously, uncovering data on lay offs and firings can only better people. I
think HN keeps having ideas pop off like this precisely by its nature. If you
go to a local automotive club there's going to be a lot of side projects on
display. I would worry about HN becoming stale and (worse) irrelevant if it
weren't doing these things.

------
vtsingaras
Getting spammed at the moment...

------
walshemj
in most countries firing = fired for cause what you are talking about is
redundancy

------
bencollier49
Christ, what a mess.

------
ud0
site is down

------
ud0
Site is down

------
codedokode
Sorry, but I am going to comment on a technical implementation rather than the
content of a site.

The site shows blank page without JS enabled. I did not understand why one
would need one megabyte of minified Javascript to display a list of 10 items.
Probably it is because the developers were too busy learning trendy JS
frameworks and do not know about HTML and server side page generation (in PHP
this could be done much easier without JS frameworks and API).

And to make page load even slower after loading a megabyte of Javascript they
make an additional API request to load a list of links. Hey, you could just
send this list as a HTML file from the start.

Also it looks like they do not know about HTML <script> tags and encode
configuration as a value of a <meta> tag.

The page has small white padding below footer.

~~~
tokenizerrr
> The site shows blank page without JS enabled. I did not understand why one
> would need one megabyte of minified Javascript to display a list of 10
> items.

It's probably because you opted to disable one of the essential web
technologies in your browser. Plenty of websites are written as SPAs nowadays.
This is like complaining that pages are black on white because you disabled
CSS. Or that you can't see websites at all because you uninstalled your
browser.

~~~
tambourine_man
That's not an equivalent analogy.

Disabling JS displays _nothing at all_ , while changing text and background
color is a progressive enhancement.

Content should still be accessible without JavaScript, even if, perhaps, in a
less convenient way, i.e., every click reloads the entire page

~~~
Blahah
Why? Every browser has JS, and it's a core web technology.

~~~
adrianN
Does every screen reader have Javascript?

~~~
vertex-four
Screen readers integrate with browsers, they don't implement an entire browser
on their own, so yes.

------
benkarst
A better version can be created in 5 minutes with Thymble:
[https://github.com/bkarst/thymble](https://github.com/bkarst/thymble).

Clever idea though.

~~~
chunkyslink
Have you got a demo working of this?

What specifically were your reasons for using rails for it?

~~~
benkarst
The working demo is linked on the github
([http://www.thymble.org/](http://www.thymble.org/)).

I have several years experience using Rails so that would be my primary
reason. Rails 5 has the ability to use Actioncable (a framework for handling
websockets) which would be useful for notifications and chat.

~~~
chunkyslink
Thank you and well done. It's very nice.

